# Pink line!!



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys I have a small spawn (18) that was dark blue and red x dark blue and pink, and i have atleast 2 maybe 3 ALL pink females, and 2 blue and pink males  Im gonna spawn them back to each other and try to get a pink line.

Mommy has pink finnage but you cant tell in her picture, and these are their pink babies


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How pretty!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The first guy has gorgeous ventrals.

What do you mean by pink? They look red to me. Could you get better pictures that shows more of their colors?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

You should keep at least 4 of them. 2 makes and 2 females.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think I saw your post on the IBC group, was wondering what they looked like, and they look really cool!


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Seems like multicolored.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Its such a small spawn that i do have some red finned like daddy, but if you were sitting in front of my tank you could REALLY see the difference between these pinks and the reds, and the boys appear multi with pink, but atleast 3 girls are looking solid pink!! Its a salmon pink, its not soft at all, you walk up to the tank and are like WOH thats PINK!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I will get better pics when they are a bit older, they are only 7 weeks old right now


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Did they just pop up by accident? And are you planning to keep the pink going?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

It wasnt expected, the big picture with red fins is their daddy, i wanted to show you who they had came from. I did not expect pink, but I WILL spawn the best ones and see if I can get more of the same solid pinks


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just wasn't sure if you knew the coloring of the generations before the parents. Hopefully you can get more pink I'd love to have one someday


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Gods, so cute! Im hoping to get some random throws from my own spawnings. Surprise is enjoyable when trying to develop your own thing.


----------



## KeelieGrace (Dec 1, 2012)

*how much*

How much would one of the pink ones cost


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I saw a solid salmon pink pk once and regretted not getting him since *sigh* 

If you manage to stabilize your pink line and get some really nice ones, I might buy a boy off you ;-)


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is one of the blue and pink males


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! Lovely colors!


----------

